# Protein Bars?



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I did search this forum, but haven't found anything directly relating to protein bars. Thus my question:

I've recently found that a good protein bar right before a ride as a meal replacement if I haven't eaten, or right after a ride as a recovery aid does wonders for me. I've been using 'Detour Lean Muscle' bars, with 32g of protein in them. I like the flavor, and my body takes them great with no problems. The only issue is that they are expensive ($3.50 per bar). 

Does anyone have a good protein bar with tons of protein, a decent flavor, but that is a reasonable price (~$1.50 ea)? I'll be eating several of these a week as I ramp my rides up, so the cost will add up over time. 

I've tried looking on eBay for them, but they actually cost more there per case than I can pay for them locally (go figure). 

Any suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.

A bit of info on the Detour bars: 




Supplement Facts
Serving Size:1 Bar
Servings per Container: 12

Ingredient Amount	% Daily Value**
Calories 390	
Calories from Fat 130	
Total Fat 15g 23
Saturated Fat	6g 30
Trans Fat	0g	
Cholesterol	15mg 5
Sodium	250mg 10
Potassium	260mg 7
Total Carbohydrate 33g 11
Dietary Fiber	5g 20
Sugars	3g	
Protein	32g 64

** Percent Daily Value is based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.
† Daily Value not established.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Peanut butter and bacon on toast.

The ultimate protein bar (or sandwich, if you prefer).


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Not sure if they meet your needs, but I really
like the Zone bars. They taste great.

Best, John


----------



## egapal (May 15, 2011)

I like the Atkins Advantage Chocolate Peanut Butter Bars - you can pick up a box of 10 for about $12 or buy individually for $2.50. For recovery drink, low fat chocolate milk....it does the body good.


Nutrition Facts
Serving Size 1 serving

Amount Per 1 Serving
Calories 240
% Daily Value *
Total Fat 12.0g19%
Saturated Fat 6.0g30%
Trans Fat 0.0g
Polyunsaturated Fat 0.0g
MonoUnsaturated Fat 0.0g
Cholesterol 0.0mg0%
Sodium 220.0mg10%
Total Carbohydrates 22.0g8%
Dietary Fiber 10.0g 40%
Protein 19.0 g38%


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Not bars, but the same protein boost...I like Hammer Nutrition, so I use their protein powder and Recoverite, which is a mix of protein and carbs for recovery. Just put a few scoops in an old water bottle, and keep a cold bottle of water in the car for mixing. Much cheaper per serving.

Also, when the weather is cool enough, I like to use perpetuem in water bottles on road rides. It's a nice constant protein drip. I don't use any powders in camel bak's though.


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got a case of Clif Builder Bars, not as high protein as the ones you're eating now but they're 20 grams. If you by a full box they run about $1.40 each.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Gearscan quite often has the boxes (12) of "Powerbar" protein bars on for around $9. They are usually 8-9 grams of protein though.


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

First time user of such ... went with Weider - Maximum Recovery Protein ... bought at Wal-Mart ... I really noticed the benefits !!


----------



## KomodoJoe (May 27, 2011)

*try these*

parrfoods.com
good for you and made by good folks on a small scale.


----------



## CSG (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't like them much but Clif bars have been what I carry in a day pack for hiking and in my bike pack. I prefer eating real food but these are reasonably well-balanced nutritionally. Don't you want carbs more than protein before exercise? Clif bars have lots of carbs but only 9-10 grams of protein. I find they give me a boost almost immediately.


----------



## Whirlwind Holocron (May 24, 2009)

I used to eat the protein bars, but I have to cast another vote for the protein powders. I used to use the bars too, but I just found that their dryness makes it harder for me to choke them down quickly while getting enough post ride fluids at the same time. Plus, when you consider the calories in the bars, it means that you are limited as to when you can eat them. Good powders are more flexible because one serving can be as low as 100 calories.

I guess there are a few good cycling specific recovery drinks you can use that will give you protein. But they are expensive. I decided to do some reading and come up with my own post ride recovery. It includes a serving of whey protein isolate (drink), followed up by a serving of a shake which is actually considered a creatine blend. I think they call it a blend just because it contains about 200 calories of carbs as well. After a long hard ride I can still go home and have a satisfying meal of veggies and maybe some lean meat or eggs. 

But one thing I have read is that regardless of the workout there is a limit to how much protein the body can utilize at once. I think it was around 26 grams. Since whey protein is the fast kind, unless there is a blend of casein proteins involved, some of it would be wasted if you are getting more than 26 grams per serving. 

Sorry if that is more than you wanted to know. That is just what works for me. I couldn't handle the bars anymore. I spend a good deal of time stretching after a ride, so I have plenty of time to shoot 2 small shakes and plenty of water.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I normally take a big water bottle with two scoops of Recoverite with me on the rides. I start drinking it as soon as I get back to the truck. It's good for after workouts, but at $50 a jug, gets pricey. I like the bars more as meal replacements because they are easy and high in protein. 

I've found a source for the bars I like at about $2.32 each (Amazon), so I'll probably stick to that. Even though they are a bit expensive, they are still cheaper than an actual meal, so I'm likely saving in the long run. 

I appreciate the suggestions and help. Thank you all.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

BTW folks, if you go with Recoverite, get the chocolate and NOT the citrus. The citrus Recoverite tastes HORRIBLE.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

Try ProMax bars. Sugar content is a little high but they are the best tasting out there. You can pick up a box of 12 for around $13 on the internet.


----------



## Stumpy29er (Oct 12, 2009)

+++ for Hammer Nutrition, pretty much all that I use is Hammer. As for no powders in Camelbaks, I bought a 50 oz bladder specifically for Perpetuem or Heed, for use on my AM bike which doesn't have bottle cage mounts. You just have to rinse it out real good when you get done riding. Otherwise, my energy drink goes in the bottle, water on my back. I've been having good results with the chewy Perpetuems also, nice mix of carbs and proteins. For meal replacement bars, I like Balance, 40% carbs, 30% protein, 30% fat, pretty ideal balance (hence the name, I'll bet).


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

How many cliff bars would you eat on a 4 hour 55km ride with a 3L camelbak full of Heed to ratio mixed with water and a 750ml cage bottle of water. Humid conditions and a feed of two hard boiled eggs, a banana and some baked beans about 1-2 hours before the ride?

Cheers


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

PB&J on whole wheat and chocolate milk.

Works as good or better than all overhyped stuff from the multi-billion dollar nutrition supplement industry.


----------



## Stumpy29er (Oct 12, 2009)

WA Tiger said:


> How many cliff bars would you eat on a 4 hour 55km ride with a 3L camelbak full of Heed to ratio mixed with water and a 750ml cage bottle of water. Humid conditions and a feed of two hard boiled eggs, a banana and some baked beans about 1-2 hours before the ride?
> 
> Cheers


That long of a ride, I wouldn't eat within 3 hours of starting, then just Perpetuem and electrolytes.


----------



## Stumpy29er (Oct 12, 2009)

dave54 said:


> PB&J on whole wheat and chocolate milk.
> 
> Works as good or better than all overhyped stuff from the multi-billion dollar nutrition supplement industry.


Jelly is simple sugars, burns too fast.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Stumpy29er said:


> That long of a ride, I wouldn't eat within 3 hours of starting, then just Perpetuem and electrolytes.


Cheers will try that, went out last weekend for about 2 hours... Only 25k, had a feed of rice and mushrooms mixe together about 1 1/2 hours before, drank 2L of electrolytes on trip and felt great ....


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Stumpy29er said:


> Jelly is simple sugars, burns too fast.


That is exactly what you want. A combination of high and low glycemic carbs, With some protein added in. The exact ratios of high GI/low GI/protein will vary with how long after eating until you start the workout, how long it will last, etc.

Immediately post workout high GI carbs are best -- you want an insulin response to help transition the muscle fibers from catabolic to anabolic state and help facilitate the uptake of amino acids.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Google "Alton Brown Power Trip"
I've not tried these yet but if one is looking for a cheaper alternative to the protein/granola type bar here is a recipe for home made. I watched this show when it aired and was impressed with the ingredients, nutritional value and cost of these recipes. I will for sure try these. Very inexpensive per bar. 

Sorry, don't have enough posts to use the link tool.


----------



## mikejohnmillar (Dec 15, 2011)

im taking the powerbar bar, its pretty good: powerbar protein cappuccino bar - Mc Convey Cycles


----------



## mikejohnmillar (Dec 15, 2011)

or they're drink after the ride


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm partial to Balance bars... 15g of protein, ~$1 each, they don't taste like flavored cardboard or shoe leather, etc.

My fav is: Yogurt Honey Peanut Balance Bar: Irresistible Nutrition - Balance.com


----------



## pcoady (Feb 23, 2007)

The clif stuff all uses soy protein. I think soy is missing several essential amino acids. There is also building literature that soy is not all that great for you. But there is a glut of it because it is a rotation crop and USDA limited how much they could give to cattle. 

In fact, it's generally hard to find protein bars with whey protein, or even casein. In grocery stores it seems MetRx is one of the few with "good" protein in it.

Anyway, I'll admit I'm not an expert on it, but this was the conclusion I came to after doing some reading (Internet admittedly).


----------



## MX283 (Apr 15, 2010)

Honey Stinger Protein Bars are the best I've found. They use whey protein isolate, almond butter, and honey as the main ingredients. They are gluten free too!


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

One thing to consider with meal replacement is the type of protein. Most bars have soy protein, which is cheaper, but completely inferior to whey protein.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I had a box of the Cliff Protein Bars--THEN NEVER bought again because they are Soy Protein!! That soy will give you 'Man Boobs'------Its funny but I used to drink Silk Soy milk a few years ago (have now switched to Unsweetened Almond milk for the calcium.----But I try to stay away from the Soy!!


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

2Slo4U said:


> Try ProMax bars. Sugar content is a little high but they are the best tasting out there. You can pick up a box of 12 for around $13 on the internet.


+1....The best tasting bars on the market....I use them as meal replacement all the time.....these rock!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Here is the ones I eat, 400 calories and a mix of proteins ( yes some soy oh well) great for a pre ride "meal" Met-Rx Big 100 Colossal Bars at Bodybuilding.com: Lowest Prices for Big 100 Colossal Bars for after riding while I am still in the window i suck down down a scoop of this Gold Standard 100% Whey Protein by Optimum: Bodybuilding.com - Lowest Prices! then go have a meal. I know its all "bodybuilding" stuff but i figure build lean muscle and it will make you ride faster.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

247 said:


> I had a box of the Cliff Protein Bars--THEN NEVER bought again because they are Soy Protein!! That soy will give you 'Man Boobs'------Its funny but I used to drink Silk Soy milk a few years ago (have now switched to Unsweetened Almond milk for the calcium.----But I try to stay away from the Soy!!


Can you share with us the large sample research that confirms this correlation between gynocamastia (man boobs) and soy intake? I'm seriously not being contrarian here, just asking.

Cheers


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here you go. I just recommended this site to the other guy posting about gaining weight...

For bars I like the way the Met-Rx big 100's taste. SOme of those chocolate covered ones taste like crap to me. The big 100's are About 2 bucks a bar. Youll get more bang for your buck though with a protein powder. You get more servings. I think its 26 in a bucket. Comes in at about a buck a scoop. The optimium nution you can mix with water and to me it still tastes good. 26grams of protein per scoop. I sometimes put it in a small baggy to lug around.

Protein Bars at Bodybuilding.com - Lowest Prices & Popular Brands!


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> Can you share with us the large sample research that confirms this correlation between gynocamastia (man boobs) and soy intake? I'm seriously not being contrarian here, just asking


--Well to start: here is a Great article in Men's Health a while back. and here are a few more.

Soy's Negative Effects | Men's Health

Jeremy Piven: I Grew "Breasts" From Drinking Too Much Soy Milk - UsMagazine.com

Does Soy Really Cause Man Boobs? - Men's Fitness

_But I do know men should stay clear of soy... --Or as much as they can----I even had some noticeable effects when I drank 16-32 ounces of soymilk a day!!!_

---But you can also try ingesting large amounts of soy yourself, and see if your 'inner woman' doesn't start to show-----Cheers......


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

247 said:


> --Well to start: here is a Great article in Men's Health a while back. and here are a few more.
> 
> Soy's Negative Effects | Men's Health
> 
> ...


Men's health? Us Magazine? I should have been clearer that I was looking for something such as American Journal of Nutrition or references to the American Dietetic Associan evidence library or JADA. 
Your personal experience is important, and I respect that, but it's a small sample in light of the total soy protein taken in globally. Equally important is that the last article your reference conflicts your position, especially when NORMAL amounts of soy are ingested, not 3/4 gallon a day. Every food has side effects when taken in truckloads.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

I have had the Clif bars and I have found them to be quite good. I have just ordered a box of Clif Turbo Shots.

Has anyone tried them and how do they compare to the bars please...

Cheers


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

for the cost , I am looking at making my own


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

MightyDingus said:


> I did search this forum, but haven't found anything directly relating to protein bars. Thus my question:
> 
> I've recently found that a good protein bar right before a ride as a meal replacement if I haven't eaten, or right after a ride as a recovery aid does wonders for me. I've been using 'Detour Lean Muscle' bars, with 32g of protein in them. I like the flavor, and my body takes them great with no problems. The only issue is that they are expensive ($3.50 per bar).
> 
> ...


Doesn't really help you much in terms of price, but I thought this was a pretty cool concept and a nice way to customize a bar with exactly what you want/require:

You Bar - Custom Protein, Nutrition & Energy Bars | Build-A-Bar


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I just got myself some of BSN syntha-6 bars. By far the best tasting I have had. 



I tapped that


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm on my second case of NuGo bars that I picked up at Costco. At $18.80 for 24 you can't go wrong. Nutrition Bars for the Whole Family. NuGo Nutrition.


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Quest bars, I eat one every day as a morning snack, they are very healthy and all the flavors taste great. 20g protein and only 4-6 active carbs depending on the flavor, rest of the carbs are from fiber. They are $2-$2.50 a bar depending on the amount you order. Here is a link to them if you want to check them out. I HIGHLY recommend them! 

questproteinbar.com

For protein shakes by far the best tasting one I've had is syntha 6 chocolate peanut butter!


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Anyone have a recipe for a good homemade protein bar?


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

I like powdered protein. Snack is a peanut butter, bacon on whole wheat bagel... Lasts me hours with no crash!!


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

iamspartacus said:


> Anyone have a recipe for a good homemade protein bar?


Go to any of the backpacking web sites. Search for energy bars. Or just google. There are about a zillion web sites with recipes.

Most of the time you will find the store bought bars are cheaper than you can make them yourself -- economics of mass production. The advantage to homemade is you know what is in them and you can fine tune the flavors/ingredients to your personal preferences.


----------



## BMF (Dec 19, 2003)

dave54 said:


> Go to any of the backpacking web sites. Search for energy bars. Or just google. There are about a zillion web sites with recipes.
> 
> Most of the time you will find the store bought bars are cheaper than you can make them yourself -- economics of mass production. The advantage to homemade is you know what is in them and you can fine tune the flavors/ingredients to your personal preferences.


I agree. These are my favorite bars: Eat-Smart


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

Quest bars have the best macronutrient %s, taste, and ingredient mixture of any bar out there. The original line of bars has zero Ace-K or Aspartame and only a couple grams of carbs per bar. I warm the Apple Pie bar up in the micro for 10 seconds and it's like eating the real thing.

Quest Low Carb Gluten Free Protein Bars - Official Site


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

kingofZroad said:


> I like powdered protein. *Snack is a peanut butter*, bacon *on whole wheat bagel*... Lasts me hours with no crash!!


I can understand using folk using protein bars due to their handiness, with them being ready to eat and being able to carry them with you. Before a ride though? Maybe if I was away from home or out in the wilds somewhere. 
You can buy a bag of bagels and a jar of nut butter for less than the price of of one or two protein bars. Aside from the cost too, I think it's way better to eat proper food anyway. The same goes for protein shakes, great for convenience, but so is canned fish.
I more or less stopped using sports nutrition products last year and don't miss them in the slightest. Even for on the bike hydration/fueling, I only use water now and eat dates or ordinary muesli bars for energy.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I use Quest if I'm in a pinch and need protein in a simple form. I use powder every day, truenutrition.com supplies the best quality and lowest prices, no paying for fancy labels and containers. I've used TN through all of my powerlifting years and training, it's been a staple in recovery and protein intake. Too many bars use a blend of junk protein (soy for the most part) and it's just an uneven meal, you've gotta be careful when picking a bar, some of them you may as well just take a Snickers bar on the ride nutrient wise. My favorite is a PBJ on wheat if it's going to be a long day on the trails. We typically ride half of the trail system, then you have to cross the trail head, go to the truck and grab the sandwiches and maybe a gatorade or OJ (anything higher carb for quicker digestion and protein absortion and energy), then hit the 2nd half.


----------



## don_peyote (Sep 6, 2008)

is Red Bull cheaper?


----------



## IzumiSF (Jul 13, 2012)

I LOVE love love the Power Crunch protein energy bars. They're actually more like a crunchy wafer bar. I think that they are around $1.50 each at Trader Joe's and they come in the usual variety of flavors like vanilla, chocolate, peanut butter, etc. 

Calories - 200
Fat - 12 grams
Protein - 13 grams
Carbs - 10 grams
Fiber - 1 gram


----------

